# Wretched rotten SHB and traps that don't work



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

First - I made some traps using the thin CD cases baited with a mixture of crisco, honey, wax, and boric acid. After 2 weeks NOT ONE beetle in them.

So where were the beetles? They were burrowed under and into the pollen patties, which were alive with larvae!! Ick yuck gag smash. I murdered every one, adults and wigglers, but I'm horrified that I may have been a beetle enabler this summer.

So - what's wrong with my traps? The boric acid I used was Roach Prufe (the only kind the hardware store had - are there others readily available?). I noted it was manufactured by a copper company, and the powder and resultant mixture are a pale mint green. Could the (apparent) copper content be repelling the beetles? Do they just Not Like my nice honey? 

Anybody else note this nasty relationship with pollen patties? I took 'em off and won't replace until late fall or early spring.


----------



## MacNachtan (May 1, 2012)

In my limited experience, pollen patties (of the size that are produced commercially) are a magnet for SHB. Provides a great protein source and plenty of surface area beneath the patty that the bees can't reach. I cut them down to small pieces, about 2 X 2 inches in size and maybe put in only 1 or two at a time. That way it isn't more than the bees can handle at one time and the SHB can't get a start in them. I never had any luck with the CD case mixture either. Do a search for the Sonny-Mel SHB trap. It's made from easy to find (and cheap) household items and actually DOES catch beetles.


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the pointer - looks like a good approach, and non-toxic.

I was so shocked at the infestation that I posted without searching, later found some discussions of the patty/SHB connection. Yuck. Smaller pieces sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Flipstick (May 24, 2010)

Search "making shb traps with Fatbeeman. I'm using them and I can test they are working great. I'm also using screen bottom boards with trays, oil in some and lime in others.


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

Nastly little bugs!! I use the freeman beetle trap and also the clear plastic beetle jail. I have been happy with both traps. When I feed pollen I feed it dry outside of the hive, and dont use pollen patties. Although I have in the winter, made sugar bricks and put some pollen substitute in them. Havent noticed any shb on them.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Put some patty in there to bait them in. I would think the pollen patty was just more attractive to them. I think in order for the traps to work, your bees really need to put pressure on them to hide unless you have a good bait in there, at least better bait then the pollen patties.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I use little stands made from pieces of folded 1/2" square wire mesh, folded so it acts as a stand for the pollen sub patties, lets the bees access them from all sides, that way it's possible for them to guard them against invaders/thieves.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Joseph you don't have SHB where you are do you?


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Uh, I don't want to say this too loud, "no SHB, yet".


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

Our state inspector was inspecting our yards the other day and we found one hive with SHB. He said to put mineral oil inside the hive where the frames rest. The molecules clog the air duct of the beetle and kill them. I tried it and within three days the hive was without beetles. I found dead ones outside the hive about 4-5 inches, and some dead in the corners of the box. It worked better than anything else I have tried. I drizzled it from a spray bottle onto the frames rests.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

I know it's a small area between the frames but I'd be afraid bees would still get into it the mineral oil that is on part of the inside of the hive. I'm using Beetle Jail Jrs and my DIY oil trays.

Ed


----------



## TooFarGone (Aug 19, 2012)

matt1954 said:


> Our state inspector was inspecting our yards the other day and we found one hive with SHB. He said to put mineral oil inside the hive where the frames rest. The molecules clog the air duct of the beetle and kill them. I tried it and within three days the hive was without beetles. I found dead ones outside the hive about 4-5 inches, and some dead in the corners of the box. It worked better than anything else I have tried. I drizzled it from a spray bottle onto the frames rests.


Mat1954
Do you have the old style metal frame rests with a channel or groove between the ridge and the box wall, or the flat frame rests? I am concerned that the bees would get into the mineral oil with the flat style frame rests, although they would have a harder time reaching the oil if you had the channel.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>So - what's wrong with my traps? 

You offered irresistible bait elsewhere and wonder why they don't go in your traps.


----------

